# Visual Basic > Mobile Development >  Reasons why hospital needs a mobile app?

## MarkOrion

Why would the healthcare industry stay aloof from this fast-emerging and growing field?

----------


## Steve R Jones

What steps have you taken to come to this conclusion? 


BUT, HIPPA Laws come to mind... I don't want a nurse or receptionist showing her bar buddies pictures of my junk.

----------


## OptionBase1

> Why would the healthcare industry stay aloof from this fast-emerging and growing field?


Probably because you're a bot.

----------


## techgnome

There's mobile apps (apps that can be accessed anywhere) and there are (phone) mobile apps ... 
With minor exceptions, there aren't many phone mobile apps ... I won't say there aren't any, because there are. I have several of them. One for hte pharmacy, one for the insurance company, and one that communicates with my doctors - all of them. With the pharmacy one it allows me to see what scripts I have, and to order refills when I need to. With the insurance one I can see my benefits, get a copy of my card, and see what they paid and what I need to pay following adjustments.
With the healthcare one, I can see upcoming appiontments, make an appointment, see test results, remarks from recent visits. 
The reason there isn't a lot if players in the field is beause it relies on access to a lot, I mean A LOT, of PII (personal identification information) and PHI (personal health information) that's subject to a number of laws and regulations. It also means the health care partner needs to have their stuff digital and in a format that's compatible with the data exchange. That's not something easily achievable, it takes time, effort, and of course money.

-tg

----------


## mmarkgilbert

now the health industry is developing very much. special applications are created for recording certain procedures and even operations. maybe you just haven't come across

----------

